# Maternity Benefit HSE



## Sweetlove (26 Mar 2011)

I was wondering do you have to be employed for a certain lenght of time before your entitled to maternity benefit. I have just starting working in the hse need to be sure before I plan having a baby.

I know I will be entitled to the social welfare part of it because I have been paying PRSI but how long do you need to work for the HSE before they pay the top-up on your salery?

Thanks


----------



## becky (26 Mar 2011)

There is *no* service qualification criteria. 

If you didn't have an entitlement to SW, the HSE would then pay full salary.   See link below.


----------



## Sweetlove (31 Mar 2011)

Thanks.  I suppose to put it bluntly what I want to know is how long I need to work with the HSE before they will pay my full salery while on maternity leave? Is there a minimum length of service required? (feels strange writing it down!!)


----------



## becky (31 Mar 2011)

Sweetlove said:


> Thanks.  I suppose to put it bluntly what I want to know is how long I need to work with the HSE before they will pay my full salery while on maternity leave? Is there a minimum length of service required? (feels strange writing it down!!)



Apologies, I omitted the word *no* service qualification .  

So in short from the day you start you are eligible for paid mat leave.


----------



## Sweetlove (1 Apr 2011)

Thanks Becky for your replies.  As you can imagine it's not the easiest question to ask my employer (large hospital)!!  
And this is correct eventhou I only started this week and it's only a 40day contract (which I have been assured that will continuously be renewed)?

Thank you


----------



## partnership (16 Apr 2011)

If you are on contract you would only be paid maternity for the period of the contract in the current climate there is no guarantee that a contract would be renewed.  You would be better off waiting until you were made permanent.


----------

